# 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Review - First Drive



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

That's really promising to hear those things about the Cruze. I was genuinely doubtful of how good the car really was although I did like the car even before reading the review. Now I know why its such a hit abroad.


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

i enjoyed reading this cruze review. i never even seen a chevy cruze in person as yet but i can tell you this is an amazing vehicle. So amazing that chevy tested a bunch of them for a 4 year span, driving the cruze in all types of weather conditions and the cruze runs flawlessly. Chevy had/has people working around the clock around the world fixing issues with the car literately overnight.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

Great design behind the Chevy Cruze, pricing isn't too bad at all for a compact class car that is big for its class. The photos in the review are good, i noticed the rear end looks like a acura CSX.


----------



## crusin_cruze (Nov 10, 2010)

This review was on point. Was at the dealership eariler waiting to go for my test drive and i was looking at this review off my smartphone and one of my main issue's was the rear seat leg room, but it's still bigger then other cars in its class.

I did experience a noise when test driving it on the highway today, wasn't impressed with that. The faster i went the louder the noise got, it could just be the tires on it but i will have to test another one to come to that conclusion.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

what kind of noise did you hear? was it a sort of humming noise? if it is then it might be the tires. im not too sure what model tires chevy chose for the cruze but most tires with v-groves are pretty noisy on the road.


----------



## Disbeliever (Dec 31, 2010)

IMO the 1.4 is underpowered and fuel consumption too high. Worst feature of the UK model is the awful ride on poor roads whilst the handling & roadholding are excellent. The instrument dash is simply dangerous can not be read whilst travelling fast or when wearing sunglasses, looks good at night lights up like a XMAS tree. Speedo should be centrally placed with a smaller rev counter with a white background and black markings for instant readability as found on the early Chrysler Calibers. UK model lacks Z link suspension, powered foldback door mirrors etc.and this is supposed to be a Global car. I have the 2 litre Diesel 150 bhp auto. acceleration bad from stanstill but good once the revs build up. Fuel consumption poor for a Diesel overall Town & Motoryway 29.4 mpg


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Disbeliever said:


> IMO the 1.4 is underpowered and fuel consumption too high.


100 hp per liter is underpowered? Motor is small. 140 hp is fine for a peanut motor. Mileage for me at 85 mph is 28 mpg (US gallon not imperial) on my last Mr Toads wild ride !!!

Heck, my AUDI A8L get 19 mpg at 85 mph. But the Audi has a nicer stereo.


----------



## psykosonic (Apr 19, 2011)

i do have a question about my cruze. i have a 20011 ls model. base model. and the more read about the cruze and peoples experiences with them, i'm beginning to think this is normal. but when i start off from a stoplight it takes a few seconds for my car to get moving. and it almost feels like the engine is revving but i'm not moving very fast. but then other times it starts off beatutifully. so idk. also, sometimes when i brake it kind of jolts near the end and then i fully stop. is thats normal to? other then that i love the car. just was wondering if these issues are normal.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ic;18072]i do have a question about my cruze. i have a 20011 ls model. base model. and the more read about the cruze and peoples experiences with them, i'm beginning to think this is normal. but when i start off from a stoplight it takes a few seconds for my car to get moving. and it almost feels like the engine is revving but i'm not moving very fast. but then other times it starts off beatutifully. so idk. also, sometimes when i brake it kind of jolts near the end and then i fully stop. is thats normal to? other then that i love the car. just was wondering if these issues are normal.[/QUOTE]


I have the same issue when coming to a complete stop and it "jolts" a little bit. Ive tried being less harsh on the brakes and it seems to work at _most_ times. IMO, give yourbrakes some time to break in.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*psykosonic*

The transmission downshifts when coming to a stop and if you are stopping it very hard you will feel the shifts. You can confirm that the bump happens with the shift by putting the transmission in manual and watching/feeling for the bump as you slow down -don't shift it let it downshift itself. Also it's a 6 speed transmission with a very low first gear. If you accelerate at a modest rate it will shift into a higher gear faster than if you really push it and the engine will not rev as high when accelerating. If you try using the manual shift again when accelerating you can keep the engine revs lower if you are fast with the shifts as the engine will rev up very quickly if not upshifted.


----------



## 99cruze (Sep 12, 2011)

Any one having problems with seats. I find them far to hard.
Also i think thaye are giving back problems


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

I drove a 2012 w/1.8L and 6-MT

The clutch feels weak, doable I guess, my usual stick is a S-10
Tranny is Great Feeling, very slick, well spaced gear ratio's however the ECO has a BIG jump from 1st - 2nd

Seating is fine, no complaints there.

Rear viewing is marginal, a short woman may find it dangerous.
The very cheap rear parking assist may be a good idea, but it looks "unfinished" with those buttons visible.

Power from the 1.8 is very good, 
My complaint is it has a Timing Belt instead of a Chain like the 1.4L, 
Well that and the MGP is not quite as good as the 1.4L

Cost of the turbo is an astonishingly Low $650 RETAIL and 2.0hr to R&R, 
Cheap by any standards. 

Quality of the interior components looks Fantastic compared to GM's 8-10yrs ago.

I HATE the 140mph speedo, what crap, I know, I know, EVERYONE'S Doing It
The lettering is a bit small and the contrast is not as bright as I'd like.

The car [1.4L] REALLY needs a Vac/Boost Gauge, who builds a turbo car without one ? 

Suspension is very good, [on the LS cheapest 1.8 stick shift model that I drove]
It bumps in the front just a little at super slow speeds on RR tracks but on rough roads, waves and bumps at speed, 25+ it does a very nice job, I hope the McPherson Struts they used last .. 

Cornering at normal speeds, like you are surprised at how steep a curve is and go, OH SH**, the car handles well, no wallowing like some softly sprung cars do..

The only real complaint I see is the dealers [in my Area] are unwilling to deal.
A $500 discount is Not a break.

I believe the Cruze is called a "mid-size" car, on the lots it is not much smaller than the Malibu or Impala

After Looking at the Nissan Versa, Honda Civic, Ford Focus and reading about the VW Jetta, I think the Cruze looks like the best overall deal, even considering the higher cost.

Repairs on any of the aforementioned vehicles will most certainly be higher, especially parts for the VW, Honda and Nissan. Ford parts are usually higher than GM's, 
[Ford likes to change to the lowest bidder 8 times during a single model year of production]  well, almost

I have a pal that works at a dealer selling Nissan's and Honda's
I called him last week with the bad news "I'm considering buying a Chevy Cruze"

Explaining that none of the cars on their huge lot inspired me he said in a hushed tone, 
"Chevrolet builds GOOD Cars"

Nuff Said
DrVette


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

DrVette said:


> After Looking at the Nissan Versa, Honda Civic, Ford Focus and reading about the VW Jetta, I think the Cruze looks like the best overall deal, even considering the higher cost.
> 
> Repairs on any of the aforementioned vehicles will most certainly be higher, especially parts for the VW, Honda and Nissan. Ford parts are usually higher than GM's,
> [Ford likes to change to the lowest bidder 8 times during a single model year of production]  well, almost


I wouldn't worry so much about the cost of parts but when it comes to cost of repairs uhhh... well, if you don't need them in the first place... Please see http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...r-reports-cruze-reliability-dec-11-issue.html.

Honda generally has good reliability but (unrelated to reliability), 2012 Honda Civic EX: Tested…but not Recommended (LX also scored too low to recommend). 

The current gen Jetta also has scored too low to recommend (New Volkswagen Jetta disappoints: Consumer Reports http://pressroom.consumerreports.org/pressroom/), but VW generally has poor reliability.

If cost of repairs is of concern, I suggest you pick up the Dec '11 issue of Consumer Reports or one of their auto buying guides at a newsstand. Besides looking at Cruze reliability, look at how many vehicles GM has that are above, at and below average in overall reliability. Then, compare to Toyota/Lexus/Scion and Honda/Acura.

In the past, the Nissan Versa has been hit or miss in reliability, as with Nissans in general. (I used to own two of them.) 

As for Cruze being a midsized car, yes. See Compare Cars Side-by-Side (click on Specs tab after picking cars). It is along w/the 2004+ Prius, 2011 Versa (not the 2012 though), and 2011+ Hyundai Elantra.


----------

